# Watch out for Rider Fraud



## JOIsMyNameO (Dec 3, 2014)

Seems as if riders have figured out how to get a free ride out of Uber. Here's how they do it:

Two people will request two separate cars to the same location moments apart. Both riders will ignore all attempts by the driver to reach out to verify location, etc. When the first driver arrives, the second rider gets in the first rider's car. After the trip is started and reaching it's conclusion, the first Rider cancels the trip. Once the cancelation shows up on the Drivers screen, the second Rider exits immediately and runs off.

Uber support is of little help in his case as they treat it as a wrong person pickup. However, this is too well orchestrated for a simple wrong person pickup. I had two riders pull this on me over the weekend.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber will in the end catch on if it happens more than once. They will get caught and either be kicked off or charged for both rides. Or both.

But having this happen to you as an individual you probably will get little for compensation. Will depend on your record if you have done pickup in the past for the wrong rider.

Most issues the rider is given the benefit. But I have seen Uber pay out and credit riders at the same time. They eat it but won't in the long term.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

I feel. Any kind of cancelation. We. Should be compensated. And it shouldn't matter what the wait time is. ( 5 or 10 minutes ). It's a waste of time & missing out on other rides where we, are making $$.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I feel. Any kind of cancelation. We. Should be compensated. And it shouldn't matter what the wait time is. ( 5 or 10 minutes ). It's a waste of time & missing out on other rides where we, are making $$.


Don't forget the expense of going towards the pick up location.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I feel. Any kind of cancelation. We. Should be compensated. And it shouldn't matter what the wait time is. ( 5 or 10 minutes ). It's a waste of time & missing out on other rides where we, are making $$.


I could see a lot o people abusing the system if that were to happen. Someone shows up doesn't see pax...cancel pull off collect. I think waiting 5 min is pretty standard and acceptable.

I will agree that we should get paid for all offences. Also they have 2 min to cancel a ride if we are on route. I know accidents can happen but they can figure that out in 2 min. 5 is way too long and pax do abuse it.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

JOIsMyNameO said:


> Seems as if riders have figured out how to get a free ride out of Uber. Here's how they do it:
> 
> Two people will request two separate cars to the same location moments apart. Both riders will ignore all attempts by the driver to reach out to verify location, etc. When the first driver arrives, the second rider gets in the first rider's car. After the trip is started and reaching it's conclusion, the first Rider cancels the trip. Once the cancelation shows up on the Drivers screen, the second Rider exits immediately and runs off.
> 
> Uber support is of little help in his case as they treat it as a wrong person pickup. However, this is too well orchestrated for a simple wrong person pickup. I had two riders pull this on me over the weekend.


High tech fare beaters , lol


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> High tech fare beaters , lol


Nothing a name cross-check wouldn't help prevent, i.e. "And your name is?" followed by "And your drivers name is?".


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Nothing a name cross-check wouldn't help prevent, i.e. "And your name is?" followed by "And your drivers name is?".


I guess if two different people worked VERY HARD together they could share drivers name/pax name....

I have received one nasty email from Uber saying I charged one pax who never took a ride.... maybe that was a scam rider??

Since Uber never checks the facts or gets the drivers side of the story.... fingers crossed it is not that common.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I guess if two different people worked VERY HARD together they could share drivers name/pax name....
> 
> I have received one nasty email from Uber saying I charged one pax who never took a ride.... maybe that was a scam rider??
> 
> Since Uber never checks the facts or gets the drivers side of the story.... fingers crossed it is not that common.


Yes, but Uber also has GPS data on both driver & pax phones to match up with. Seems to me this would be an easy thing for Uber to spot & act upon. Against the pax I mean.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Yes, but Uber also has GPS data on both driver & pax phones to match up with. Seems to me this would be an easy thing for Uber to spot & act upon. Against the pax I mean.


will an offshore CSR bother?


----------



## Chicago Duck (Dec 20, 2014)

That's why I keep a baseball bat and a bag of lime in my trunk.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Yes, but Uber also has GPS data on both driver & pax phones to match up with. Seems to me this would be an easy thing for Uber to spot & act upon. Against the pax I mean.


When riders get in the wrong car, Uber has the data of what rider was riding with what driver. It's all just GPS data, and Uber can see it in God view even when a rider is not on a trip, so it's data they have. But just because the data exists in their database doesn't mean their software coders make that data into information the CSRs can use to rectify and fix the correct billing.

In the end the lack of this information for CSRs to "fix" the problem is four times more costly to the drivers than it is to Uber. So until someone at Uber shows management just how much they are losing from "wrong rider" trips and how easy it would be to reclaim this lost revenue using the data they have, the software coders won't see this capability on their to do list any time soon.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

i had a request at the Rainbow on Sunset Blvd, and when the rider came to my car, he said he wanted his friends (a drunk couple) to take his ride and he'd call another one. when i was almost to the passenger's apt, the original rider cancelled the ride. i emailed uber about it and they did give me the fare $ on the next pay invoice. i wondered if this had been a planned fraud ride, and how can we avoid such an incident. it would be rude to tell the original rider "no, i can't let you give your friend a free safe ride home".


----------



## Tom Doran (Dec 29, 2014)

JOIsMyNameO said:


> Seems as if riders have figured out how to get a free ride out of Uber. Here's how they do it:
> 
> Two people will request two separate cars to the same location moments apart. Both riders will ignore all attempts by the driver to reach out to verify location, etc. When the first driver arrives, the second rider gets in the first rider's car. After the trip is started and reaching it's conclusion, the first Rider cancels the trip. Once the cancelation shows up on the Drivers screen, the second Rider exits immediately and runs off.
> 
> Uber support is of little help in his case as they treat it as a wrong person pickup. However, this is too well orchestrated for a simple wrong person pickup. I had two riders pull this on me over the weekend.


----------



## Tom Doran (Dec 29, 2014)

They will eventually catch folks like this if they continue this behavior.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> i had a request at the Rainbow on Sunset Blvd, and when the rider came to my car, he said he wanted his friends (a drunk couple) to take his ride and he'd call another one. when i was almost to the passenger's apt, the original rider cancelled the ride. i emailed uber about it and they did give me the fare $ on the next pay invoice. i wondered if this had been a planned fraud ride, and how can we avoid such an incident. it would be rude to tell the original rider "no, i can't let you give your friend a free safe ride home".


Same thing happened to me twice, you should have told the drunk couple that their friend canceled. 
Showed them your uber phone and told them to pay you cash.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Same thing happened to me twice, you should have told the drunk couple that their friend canceled.
> Showed them your uber phone and told them to pay you cash.


these 2, like most, are passed out asleep, the whole ride home. drunks don't understand shit enough to explain anything to them. it's very frustrating most of the time. but, non-drunk hours don't have enough rider requests.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Nothing a name cross-check wouldn't help prevent, i.e. "And your name is?" followed by "And your drivers name is?".


If the riders are colluding, then they obviously know each other's names and driver's names.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> these 2, like most, are passed out asleep, the whole ride home. drunks don't understand shit enough to explain anything to them. it's very frustrating most of the time. but, non-drunk hours don't have enough rider requests.


I know, but I wouldn't have expected uber to pay me.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I know, but I wouldn't have expected uber to pay me.


thankfully they were honest and did the investigating enough to see the start and stop points.


----------

